# Amazon Lighted Cover or Alternative



## Evilpenguinj (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Well I have gave up looking for a case for my K3 locally here in Canada and I am just going to order something from Amazon.  So this is where I need your help.  I need a case to bring my Kindle around and I think I would want to read in bed at night.  So I was looking at the Kindle Lighted cover. 2 things concern me.  One, I have been reading about issues with rebooting and the clips breaking.  The second is the weight.  I like how the kindle feels so I am not sure adding a cover will bother me or not.  So should I get the lighted case or does someone have an alternative I could look at. I want to make sure I make the right decision.

Jason


----------



## jaylie (Mar 1, 2011)

My understanding is the hinges issue is with the nonlighted case, but I am not sure.
That being said, I have the lighted Cover for my K3 and i love it! The light is very convienent and I dont find it drains my battery much more than a non lighted cover.

But the on the bad side, the cover does it get heavy for me. I love the cover though so its not to much of an issue for me.


----------



## bamboolemur (Mar 10, 2011)

I like the M-edge jackets and accompanying e-illuminator light (need to purchase separately). For a list of covers, see here.

For a choice of 10 different lights, see this list.

I don't have much experience with lights, but I have tried a few covers. The Latitude TS jacket from M-edge is pretty sweet. But there are cheaper available.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

I can only speak from personal experience and for myself, but I have been very happy with my Kindle 3 cover from Amazon.  I originally had the Amazon Kindle cover without the light, and that is the one that had the rebooting issues. I have had zero rebooting issues with the lighted cover in the 5 months I have had it. Amazon promptly replaced my unlighted cover for the lighted cover, and I had some concerns about the weight, etc.  I am happy to say that I don't even notice the weight of the cover at all!  I seldom use the light, but when I do, I feel it works well.  I much prefer using my Kindle with a cover; the cover makes it feel more balanced and gives it more texture, like a book. The left-hand part of the Amazon cover folds back nicely out of the way if you prefer to hold it that way, and it has a soft velour type fabric lining that feels very nice to the touch when you fold the cover back.  It also has a elastic type strap to hold the cover securely in place over the Kindle when traveling or simply setting it aside.  I have nothing even slightly negative to say about the cover.  If you are looking for a more padded type cover, you might want to check out Noreve.  If you read these boards very much, you will find out that many of us are loyal to both Amazon covers and Noreve covers. There are numerous other brands available, but I have no experience with those.  The people in this group are the best, and I am sure they will give you many more options to consider.  In the meantime, enjoy your Kindle!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I have the Amazon lighted cover and I have nothing but good things to say about it. I read in bed every night so I use the light every night. If you are used to reading your Kindle naked, you will notice the extra weight but you'll notice that with any cover. I _always_ have a cover on my Kindle, I can't imagine using it witout a cover though. And I think it's 6 of one, half dozen of another; you can use the Amazon lighted cover and it's a little heavier or you can use another cover that might be lighter, but by the time you use an external light, it's about the same. I've heard of very, very few instances where the lighted cover has caused reboots, it's mostly been the non-lighted covers.

I've never heard of the clips breaking. They are metal and it would take an awful lot to break them. Perhaps what you are thinking of is people who have cracked their Kindles when using the clips, but that will never happen as long as you insert and remove it properly.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi! I hope you don't mind me weighing in with my slightly  biased opinion.

M-Edge offers one of the lightest-weight covers for the Kindle3, the GO! Jacket. It only weighs 4.5 ounces! It has a specially designed pocket so you can use our e-Luminator Touch booklight with it, or not, your choice. The e-Luminator Touch weighs 1.1 oz., and that is including the weight of the 1 AAA battery it requires! The light has 3 intensity settings. High will give you approximately 10 hours of reading time. Medium gives approx. 20 hours. While Low will extend that to approx. 40 hours!

You can see the GO! Jacket here...
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-go.psp?device=kindle3

And you can see the e-Luminator Touch booklight here...
https://app.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-eluminatortouch.psp


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Apr 7, 2011)

I like the look of the M-Edge Go, but I don't like that there is not a strap to keep the case closed.  I am still undecided at this point.  But thanks for the opinions everyone!  Being in Canada, it's difficult to pick without actually being able to try any of these suggestions!

Jason


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

I am not affiliated with Amazon in any manner, Jason, but I did want to remind you that Amazon's customer service it outstanding.  If you order the cover and decide you don't like it after seeing it, they will take it back with no questions asked.  I had never seen the cover, either, when I ordered it, but I ordered knowing if it was not to my liking, it could be returned.  Perhaps MEdge has the same policy; I just don't know as I have never ordered or owned one.  Just wanted to assure you that you will never be "stuck" with something that you don't like when ordering from Amazon.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## lalapurple (Jan 11, 2011)

I would like to put my 2 cents worth in as well , i got the kindle 3 and a lighted amazon cover for christmas and have only 1 thing the say about it
LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT
The weight does not bother me it is no heavier than a book,the cover is sturdy and i feel quiet happy about leaving it in my handbag as it protects it really well. The light is fantastic, much better than other book lights it really focuses the light onto the screen and not around the room, doesnt disturb my husband one little bit, only 1 drawback, it doesnt come in purple lol
jen


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

lalapurple said:


> I would like to put my 2 cents worth in as well , i got the kindle 3 and a lighted amazon cover for christmas and have only 1 thing the say about it
> LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT
> The weight does not bother me it is no heavier than a book,the cover is sturdy and i feel quiet happy about leaving it in my handbag as it protects it really well. The light is fantastic, much better than other book lights it really focuses the light onto the screen and not around the room, doesnt disturb my husband one little bit, only 1 drawback, it doesnt come in purple lol
> jen


You could get a purple slipcover for your Amazon cover


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I have an M Edge crackled gold cover and it's very light.  I also have a J Tech Digital cover in leather (blue)  It's a bit heavier (not much) but the front cover clips closed to the back with the magnetic clasp so I can slide my hand inbetween the two sides to hold it comfortably.  I use the eluminator light with both.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

The Amazon lighted cover is awesome.  I have a pink and just ordered a used black one from Amazon wear house deals for just under $25.  I have had many covers and external lights, but none can compare to the ease and size.  Other lights need batteries and add bulk.  And the interior colors match the graphite kindle nicely.

Currently I have 2 Kate Spade covers, a Ralph Lauren cover, an Icon cover, and an M-Edge sleeve.  All are beautiful, but none can compare in convenience.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I like my Amazon lighted cover, though I'm not wild about the added weight and bulk.


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Apr 7, 2011)

Well after listening to everyone's opinions I bit the bullet an ordered the Amazon Lighted Cover in Black!  Thanks for everyone's input! 

Jason


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You won't be sorry, Jason.  And it's so much fun to show people my Kindle in the lighted cover, and reach up there and pull that light out, they are amazed.  My brother was even impressed and I don't think he's ever even opened a book.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Hope you love your Amazon cover as much as most of us do.  It really is a nice cover!


----------



## Jeff Kay (Nov 22, 2010)

I've only used the Amazon lighted cover, and can't compare it to others. But I love the thing; I don't know how it could be improved upon. It looks great, smells good, and does everything it's supposed to do. It's pretty close to perfect, in my opinion.


----------

